# Chest Flyes???



## bodyjohn

Ive heard Flyes are useless and ive heard flyes are great. What do you guys think about it?

regards!


----------



## tenny

I feel it depends on how and when they are done......


----------



## zacharykane

I like doing them as a finisher exercise after I'm nice and warmed up and have a good pump going. I'm a fan of incorporating some weighted stretches at the end of my workouts and that's usually when and how I'll do flyes.


----------



## Fitraver

If they were good enough for arnold they're good enough for me. I do them his style with a huge stretch at the bottom. I love them.


----------



## ASHOP

I love flyes and the pec dec. I often use them as pre exhaust for chest excersises


----------



## Sully

ASHOP said:


> I love flyes and the pec dec. I often use them as pre exhaust for chest excersises



I do them on the pec dec as a pre exhaust as well. High reps, relatively low weight, long tight squeeze on the contraction. My favorite is doing them one arm at a time. It really targets the inner part of the chest and I believe helps to build that pronounced separation between the pectoral muscles. 

Flyes are not an exercise I would do with a lot of weight, or at the end of a workout when I'm tired and my form might be less than excellent. That's just my opinion.


----------



## julsteve

Definitely a must in any good chest routine imo. I am referring to bodybuilding though, maybe powerlifters wouldnt use this movement or at least too often but to be a bodybuilder I would DEFINITELY include it. I think they stimulate your chest more than a pressing movement. Your pecs are used to bringing your arms medially and thats how you flex them as well. Flies are no doubt a good chest exercise.


----------



## K1

*flyes???*



ASHOP said:


> I love flyes and the pec dec. I often use them as pre exhaust for chest excersises



Same here...As my body's broken down over the years and the shoulders can no longer handle the bench for chest I've used a lot more fly variations to help keep the chest pumped.


----------



## The Grim Repper

I love flyes.  They really allow for more chest targeting than a bench press.   Your shoulders will thank you.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mytreefiddy

I love em as well.....db and cable...... DB i'll do on an Incline ...HEAVY ..focusing more on the negative...nice and slow... on a cable (which I call the Robot...that 2 armed thing at most gyms)... i'll adjust it so my starting point is standing like in a Cross position.. hands are like at 9 o clock and 3 o clock...bringing arms forward til my palms are practically touching....squeeze the fuck out of it and repeat....nice and slow.. BIG ARCH... not too heavy as it'll pull you back to the machine... Heavy DB's I like to do early while the cable i'll do last...


----------



## Mini Truck

I prefer slight incline or slight decline........yes declines hit upper pecs!
Or pec dec..... but the key is reps, so 4 x 25 with 30 second rests
works very well after a Rest Pause set or two.

Try it :lightbulb:!

*-MT*


----------



## lycan Venom

I like flys. Most guys say it helps to shape/define but not for mass gain. I like to superset flys and press for a killer burn and pump.


----------



## RamboStallone

I like an incline pressing movement followed by a fly movement for my chest workouts. My delts overpower my chest though so don't listen to me lol.


----------



## Mini Truck

RS,

Just a thought;

Maybe just do a few progressive sets of side laterals followed by a rest pause set of side laterals after chest and that'd it for delts.

I do the same for rear delts after back and it seems to be better for
balancing your chest and delts out.  So No Pressing Movement for delts????????????????????

Maybe????????????  Worth a 3 month trial?????????

*-MT*



RamboStallone said:


> I like an incline pressing movement followed by a fly movement for my chest workouts. My delts overpower my chest though so don't listen to me lol.


----------



## BigBob

I still do flyes. Arms bent like grabbing a Barrell. A stretch at the bottom. Just not too heavy anymore. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## RamboStallone

Mini Truck said:


> RS,
> 
> Just a thought;
> 
> Maybe just do a few progressive sets of side laterals followed by a rest pause set of side laterals after chest and that'd it for delts.
> 
> I do the same for rear delts after back and it seems to be better for
> balancing your chest and delts out.  So No Pressing Movement for delts????????????????????
> 
> Maybe????????????  Worth a 3 month trial?????????
> 
> *-MT*


That's actually exactly what I am doing. I train push, pull, legs split. On push day I do chest, delts, and triceps of course. I only do side laterals for delts and sometimes throw in reverse pec dec for rear delts. It has definitely helped brother, thanks for the tip!


----------



## jmac 21

I use a pec deck as the last exercise on chest days. 10-12 reps, really just for an extra pump.


----------



## Mini Truck

Try 25+ reps for a few sets with 30 second rests.
That'll give you an Extra pump.

*-MT*




jmac 21 said:


> I use a pec deck as the last exercise on chest days. 10-12 reps, really just for an extra pump.


----------



## Fitraver

Mini Truck said:


> Try 25+ reps for a few sets with 30 second rests.
> 
> That'll give you an Extra pump.
> 
> 
> 
> *-MT*





My coach has me hitting this chest flye variation day and I'm loving it. Just finished up today. The pump is awesome!

Underhand Chest Front DB Raises: 17.5x12x4 (slow focus on squeezing bicep into pec and going cross body to other shoulder)

Incline DB Flyes: 35x12x4 (6 second negative and pause stretch at bottom)

Cable Crossovers (high pulley): 40x25x3 (stand almost straight up and touch palms together straight down by crotch, squeeze like crazy at top of contraction where it is shortest)

Cable Crossovers (low Pulley): 30x25x3 (walk forward, trying to squeeze biceps to pecs and reaching palms to up out in front of face, squeeze like crazy at top of contraction where it is shortest)

Incline DB Bench Press: 80x11x4 (going for 10) (slow full reps all the way down, push thru chest)

Peck Deck: 145x15x4 (control negative, and push palms together at contraction for a 3 second pause squeezing like crazy) (seat all the way down and squeeze out In Front of forehead elbows by ears to hit upper chest)

Flat DB Bench Press: 85x10x4 (slow full reps all the way down, push thru chest)

Bosu Ball Push-ups: bwxfailx4


----------



## Mini Truck

Fit,

31 sets or did I miss count?

*=MT*




Fitraver said:


> My coach has me hitting this chest flye variation day and I'm loving it. Just finished up today. The pump is awesome!
> 
> Underhand Chest Front DB Raises: 17.5x12x4 (slow focus on squeezing bicep into pec and going cross body to other shoulder)
> 
> Incline DB Flyes: 35x12x4 (6 second negative and pause stretch at bottom)
> 
> Cable Crossovers (high pulley): 40x25x3 (stand almost straight up and touch palms together straight down by crotch, squeeze like crazy at top of contraction where it is shortest)
> 
> Cable Crossovers (low Pulley): 30x25x3 (walk forward, trying to squeeze biceps to pecs and reaching palms to up out in front of face, squeeze like crazy at top of contraction where it is shortest)
> 
> Incline DB Bench Press: 80x11x4 (going for 10) (slow full reps all the way down, push thru chest)
> 
> Peck Deck: 145x15x4 (control negative, and push palms together at contraction for a 3 second pause squeezing like crazy) (seat all the way down and squeeze out In Front of forehead elbows by ears to hit upper chest)
> 
> Flat DB Bench Press: 85x10x4 (slow full reps all the way down, push thru chest)
> 
> Bosu Ball Push-ups: bwxfailx4


----------



## Fitraver

Mini Truck said:


> Fit,
> 
> 
> 
> 31 sets or did I miss count?
> 
> 
> 
> *=MT*





Looks like 30 haha


----------



## Mini Truck

How long does it take you to finish?

How many sets for the other body parts?

Just curious.

*-MT*




Fitraver said:


> Looks like 30 haha


----------



## Fitraver

Mini Truck said:


> How long does it take you to finish?
> 
> 
> 
> How many sets for the other body parts?
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> *-MT*





Well this was just a chest day. So there were no other body parts. My workouts usually take about 75-90 minutes. My other days with multiple body parts have more sets tho.


----------



## Mini Truck

Fit,

Total respect, first and foremost.

But IMO you might talk to your coach bc that's way too many sets
and way too much rest in between those sets.

Unless you're doing 30+ minutes of cardio PWO?

Or maybe you're just doing this for a short window of time for
some "shock" reasons?

Even if you're making gains and progress, I think you could be more productive and make even better gains with much less.

Just my 2 cents .

*-MT*




Fitraver said:


> Well this was just a chest day. So there were no other body parts. My workouts usually take about 75-90 minutes. My other days with multiple body parts have more sets tho.


----------



## Fitraver

Mini Truck said:


> Fit,
> 
> 
> 
> Total respect, first and foremost.
> 
> 
> 
> But IMO you might talk to your coach bc that's way too many sets
> 
> and way too much rest in between those sets.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're doing 30+ minutes of cardio PWO?
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe you're just doing this for a short window of time for
> 
> some "shock" reasons?
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you're making gains and progress, I think you could be more productive and make even better gains with much less.
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 cents .
> 
> 
> 
> *-MT*





I certainly appreciate the input brother. There will always be things where people disagree on. Shit, I was used to doing this all by myself for a long one so completely giving in to following my coaches routine/nutrition has even been hard for me. I will say, I told myself I would follow him and see what it did for me and I have seen great results so far. He switches my plans every 6 weeks tho (I used to do 4 myself but he likes 6). So the styles are always changing. And I actually rest pretty minimal between sets. 60 seconds at most usually less.  I make sure to keep my workouts intensity up. 

He coaches a lot of competitors and they are always looking on point. From what I've seen they've brought home a lot of solid results too. I think he wants me to compete but I haven't 100% given him word yet if I will. We will see how this bulk treats me. Goal is 220-225 then cut to a solid 200. 

I think one of the beautiful Hingis about this sport is how many different styles there are and how they can all produce results. What style of training is your favorite or that you like to use?


----------



## Mini Truck

Fit,

As I've gotten older, I've had to adapt.
I'm done slagging big weights.

I'm a big believer in BANDED movements and
Rest Pause work (MT style, not DC).

I train in the wee hours of the morning, fasted, after 20 minutes
of cardio.

Workouts generally take 30-40 mins, rests are 30ish seconds.

I have a leg workout that Tenny gave me to try.
And I've shared this with some clients.

They can't walk :action-smiley-064:!

Total time 25 minutes...............you'll die!

*-MT*








Fitraver said:


> I certainly appreciate the input brother. There will always be things where people disagree on. Shit, I was used to doing this all by myself for a long one so completely giving in to following my coaches routine/nutrition has even been hard for me. I will say, I told myself I would follow him and see what it did for me and I have seen great results so far. He switches my plans every 6 weeks tho (I used to do 4 myself but he likes 6). So the styles are always changing. And I actually rest pretty minimal between sets. 60 seconds at most usually less.  I make sure to keep my workouts intensity up.
> 
> He coaches a lot of competitors and they are always looking on point. From what I've seen they've brought home a lot of solid results too. I think he wants me to compete but I haven't 100% given him word yet if I will. We will see how this bulk treats me. Goal is 220-225 then cut to a solid 200.
> 
> I think one of the beautiful Hingis about this sport is how many different styles there are and how they can all produce results. What style of training is your favorite or that you like to use?


----------



## Fitraver

Mini Truck said:


> Fit,
> 
> As I've gotten older, I've had to adapt.
> I'm done slagging big weights.
> 
> I'm a big believer in BANDED movements and
> Rest Pause work (MT style, not DC).
> 
> I train in the wee hours of the morning, fasted, after 20 minutes
> of cardio.
> 
> Workouts generally take 30-40 mins, rests are 30ish seconds.
> 
> I have a leg workout that Tenny gave me to try.
> And I've shared this with some clients.
> 
> They can't walk :action-smiley-064:!
> 
> Total time 25 minutes...............you'll die!
> 
> *-MT*





I've never done any kind of banded training. I'll put in some google research on that and look some up!


----------



## RamboStallone

30 sets? I did 20 sets last night and that was for chest, delts, and triceps.

4 sets of incline bench 
4 sets pec deck flies
4 sets reverse pec deck
4 sets lateral raises
4 sets tricep pushdowns

8-12 reps per set. As heavy as I can go in those rep ranges. My strength is actually down since I lost some weight now. I'm at 189lbs this morning.


----------



## psych

Flys are a must for me to bench heavy.

Some times as a main lift i would train or i use to for a building exercise, or a finisher too.


----------



## Concreteguy

It's the only exercise that isolates the pecs. Love them or hate them your going to do them if you want to optimize growth in your pecs.

  CG


----------



## Pheedno

After a severe AC joint injury years back and progressive rotator and shoulder joint beat downs over the years, flys are invaluable to me. With the right elbow angle I can get decent weight for excellent range of motion without stressing the "usual suspects"


----------



## AGGRO

DB flyes on the floor are good. The rom is less but you can use more weight and they feel great. I rotate them with standard db flyes on a bench. If your gym has a good pec deck or cable machine you can add them in as well. 4 sets of db flyes, 4 sec of decline presses, 4 sets of pec deck, and 4 sets of chest dips.


----------



## 8uckwh34t

DB flyes with a partner offering resistance at the top 1/3 of the movement so there's no let-off at the top...maintaining TUT throughout the whole set and range of motion. Get a deep (comfortable) stretch at the bottom before initiating each rep. Great finisher for me and then do a DC style weighted stretch with a lighter weight like 12.5kg DBs straight away. Hold that stretch and relax deeper and deeper throughout the 60-70 seconds. BOOM! :headbang:


----------



## Viking

I like heavy db flyes on a slight incline. They really open up my chest and are a great exercise before some heavy pressing.


----------



## SURGE

Db flyes are great but I don't go very heavy. I also really like cables flyes and pec deck. I always include one every chest day.


----------



## striffe

My favourite are flyes with my arms really high to try and hit the upper chest. I do the same for pec deck flyes and have the seat on the lowest setting.


----------



## Victory

I prefer presses but flyes have a place in any chest routine. I like cable flyes on an incline bench.


----------



## knuggy

Depends. Inclined just barely to put as little shoulder into it as possible


----------



## Durro

All fly movements are great. Especially if you have a good range of motion. Really stretch the chest. My chest has always grown easily for me but the stretch and contraction is important.


----------



## odin

I have started doing floor flyes and presses recently and like them. My gym has a great chest flye machine as well.


----------



## johnsnowyo

odin said:


> I have started doing floor flyes and presses recently and like them. My gym has a great chest flye machine as well.



I too have started doing floor flyes a few months ago, have found that my shoulder problems have gone away but I also feel that I don't get as good a stretch. I've also started doing single arm floor chest press after watching Vintage Genetics doing them with his girl. Same thing better control but less muscle stretch.


----------



## ketsugo

All movements are relative to each person. We all respond differently, are genetically different have various lifestyle, pressures . So my perfect routine should never be yours . You are your greatest teacher . Trial error , experience- is your guide. Personally I have always had thick chest so training for tone and hardness I have stopped doing flat benches in 1980s. So those ignorant people that ask how much you Bench ? I say I don’t ....


----------



## gdaddyg8

I think it can be a great exercise.  I like to use it after a heavy chest pressing movement.  I feel it helps expand the muscle and allow for more blood flow to the area!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBob

gdaddyg8 said:


> I think it can be a great exercise.  I like to use it after a heavy chest pressing movement.  I feel it helps expand the muscle and allow for more blood flow to the area!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. Great for expansion. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## armada

Right now I use flyes as a secondary movement for chest.

After I've hit chest with a heavy compound movement for 4 working sets, I'll do 2-3 sets of DB flyes. I can get a great pump and contraction with flyes, and don't put a crazy strain on my shoulders by using heavy weights, because my chest has already been hammered by the heavy compound movement.


----------



## psych

Yes floor press with a pause will build you a gorilla chest


----------



## psych

ketsugo said:


> All movements are relative to each person. We all respond differently, are genetically different have various lifestyle, pressures . So my perfect routine should never be yours . You are your greatest teacher . Trial error , experience- is your guide. Personally I have always had thick chest so training for tone and hardness I have stopped doing flat benches in 1980s. So those ignorant people that ask how much you Bench ? I say I don’t ....



I always tell people, If I didnt have to bench in a meet I would never bench. Its only been around since the 30's or 40's I think. But flys and dumb bell floor press, in all their variants, trump bench every time.


----------



## Jtooswol

Love the pump from the squeeze when doing flies


----------



## Ryan1007

I think they are a great finisher or exercise to compound with another chest excercise. Definitely don't agree with position that they are useless.


----------



## ProFIT

Flyes can be a great exercise and in more ways than one. I like to use them as a starter to get blood into the chest before heavy pressing. Sometimes the opposite and as a finisher after presses. Both times the weight is not that high but sometimes I go all out for db floor flyes and they feel great too.


----------

